# How many ways to skin an alligator?



## arcticsid (Aug 10, 2010)

I was given a one pound pack of frozen "sirloin alligator meat" . It is one solid chunk. I am going to thaw it and do something with it tommorrow.

I aint never had no gater I was going to slice it into strips and bread it in cajun bread crumbs.

Anyone have any ideas. Any certain way to prep it? Dippping sauce? Tartar?

Bite me, oops, I mean help me!! LOL
Thanks.


will it make me


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had gator stew...but I bet a nice gator steak would be nice on the barby.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 11, 2010)

Does it need to be pounded, roast it, etc?

I had it once in a can, like a sardine can.

Of course the texture was gone etc.

I'd like to not mess this up.

still accepting ideas.!LOL

A pollack in the middle of Alaska, looking for an recipe for alligator.

Something is just wrong with this picture!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 11, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> still accepting ideas.!LOL
> 
> A pollack in the middle of Alaska, looking for an recipe for alligator.
> 
> Something is just wrong with this picture!



yep...something wrong there, lol
i've only had it in jerky style...all jerky tastes alike, lol
i'd smoke it...i'm not joking...good long visit on the smoker...


----------



## JohnT (Aug 11, 2010)

I had it as an starter in New Orleans. It was cut into thin strips (about an inch long) and then breaded and deep fried (much like you are planning to do). It was served just like fried shrimp (with lemon wedges, tartar sauce, and coctail sauce). It was a little tuff, but I liked it.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 11, 2010)

Nuttin like gators and taters 
Here's how: Paula Deen's Gater Taters


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 12, 2010)

Did the cajun breading, Cut it into strips.
Everyone thouht it was outrageous.

Sorry my Cajun bothers and sisters. Just didn't do anything for me.

I would never spend MY money on it.

At least I can say I tried it.

It wasn't fishy, not gamey, I didn't really taste any unique flavor t all.

I also cooked some red snapper, some halibut and some catfish. The snapper won for me.

Sorry gator fans.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, I'll have to go stand in the corner.. 
I just saw this post and now you've eat the meat already.
I live down here in the land of 'gators and mosquitos. 
Both can eat you and both can be eaten.. The gators are better tasting than the mosquitos.
I agree, I would never pay for something that one night crawls from nowhere and gets in my pond without asking.
The younger the better is how it goes with them. Prime hide was always considered 3 to 5 foot. Any larger than that and it's nobby.
Same goes with the meat. Smaller is more tender. Battered and deep fried is the best way to cook it and I do agree with you, I would prefer a good snapper, flounder or grouper to the gator tail.
Off one that is 6' long you might get as much as 25 or 30 pounds of tail.


----------



## kegmeister (Aug 17, 2010)

though you have already eaten it let me give you some professional chef advice (from Mario Batali) "If you have something you have no idea how to cook, wrap it up in something you do know how to cook and dump it in the deep frier"


----------

